

Henry Blodget: How We're Doing Versus 1929, 1974, and 2002 - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-how-were-doing-versus-1929-1974-and-2002-real-2009-8

======
ErrantX
I was going to post a pithy comment about this but a commentor on the article
already summed it up much better:

 _This chart says two things... 1) We recover. 2) Or we dont.

odds based on past events that resemble today are 2/3's we recover?_

